# Hens on the down low...



## d_saum

So, I've been wanting to get a few hens for my backyard (no roosters... can't deal with the crowing), but alas... I live in an area where permits are needed, and they wouldn't be issued for a property my size. My yard is about a third of an acre, and I have a good area for a couple of hens. I get along great with my neighbors and I know the one closest to me wouldn't mind, and the other one seems easy going enough, but I'd ask her first.. add to that the temptation of free eggs.. I'm sure she'd be ok with it.  

Anywho.. here's my question. If I do attain a few hens on the down low... how much trouble could I get in if I get caught? Would there be a fine? Or would they just make me get rid of them? Also... there is someone around the corner from me who has several. Same size property and everything. I was thinking about going over there and asking them about it also. 

Thoughts?


----------



## machinist

I'd be moving. Not a good place to be. The last thing I want is trouble BEFORE TSHTF.


----------



## d_saum

machinist said:


> I'd be moving. Not a good place to be. The last thing I want is trouble BEFORE TSHTF.


really not an option at the moment... thanks though.


----------



## drgnhntr37

I would go to the other neighbor with chickens and ask them how they got it approved. Usually they will warn you to get rid of them before fining you. But that varies by location.


----------



## *Andi

So ..... why not get a permit and be done with it? You know you local laws better than I do ... :dunno:

And on a side note ... a hen is not a quiet critter.  They can be a pleasant, cute, sing-song cluck, cluck... cluck or a rather loud hackle... (look what I did) lol 

Just so you know ...:wave:


----------



## UncleJoe

*Andi said:


> And on a side note ... a hen is not a quiet critter.  They can be a pleasant, cute, sing-song cluck, cluck... cluck or a rather loud hackle... (look what I did) lol
> 
> Just so you know ...:wave:


And when a bunch of them decide it's time to lay at the same time it can turn into quite a symphony.


----------



## d_saum

*Andi said:


> So ..... why not get a permit and be done with it? You know you local laws better than I do ... :dunno:
> 
> And on a side note ... a hen is not a quiet critter.  They can be a pleasant, cute, sing-song cluck, cluck... cluck or a rather loud hackle... (look what I did) lol
> 
> Just so you know ...:wave:


If you read my first post.. I stated that a permit would not be issued for a property of my size. Sorry if I didn't make it clear.

As far as the noise.. my grandfather had both hens and roosters (along with pigeons, turkeys, and other assorted creatures), so I am familiar with their volume. The hens are not NEARLY as loud as the roosters from what I've seen. I know the hens CAN get loud if they are in trouble or whatnot, but generally, they are fairly low key. The guy around the corner with them.. well, I'd never know they were there if I hadn't seen them.


----------



## machinist

Well, if you think you gotta do it that way, then make sure the operation doesn't obviously LOOK like a chicken house. Maybe use a doghouse? Or a walled off corner of the garage? If they are going to be outside, use a privacy fence or something to block the view. Out of sight, out of mind.


----------



## camo2460

I used to keep chickens when I lived in East Toledo, Ohio. I never had any problems, of course nobody new about them, other than my neighbor, and he was O.K. with it. I'd go and talk to the neighbor with the chickens, and find out how he does it. I think that if you keep it quiet and clean, you won't have any problems. If the authorities find out the only thing they can do is make you get rid of them, maybe a token fine.


----------



## *Andi

d_saum said:


> If you read my first post.. I stated that a permit would not be issued for a property of my size. Sorry if I didn't make it clear.
> 
> As far as the noise.. my grandfather had both hens and roosters (along with pigeons, turkeys, and other assorted creatures), so I am familiar with their volume. The hens are not NEARLY as loud as the roosters from what I've seen. I know the hens CAN get loud if they are in trouble or whatnot, but generally, they are fairly low key. The guy around the corner with them.. well, I'd never know they were there if I hadn't seen them.


I'm sorry ...

I didn't read it that way ... So ... get a few hens and try to fly under the city radar ... :wave:

I would "think" they would tell you they had to go before taking your house ... or giving you a fine...

(But with the way things are going today ... I would not count on it ...)


----------



## Tank_Girl

UncleJoe said:


> And when a bunch of them decide it's time to lay at the same time it can turn into quite a symphony.


Hell yes!!

You should hear the commotion they put on if another hen is sitting in the nesting box they want to lay in.
I swear one of my Australorp girls thinks she's a rooster.
I've had people worried that a dog had gotten into the yard, the ruckus was that loud.


----------



## Coastal

Ya just make a stealthy coop, garden shed type building, insulate the walls for a bit of sound proofing. How private your backyard is might be a consideration, if everyone looks into it from their 2nd story windows, or you have no fences, it might be a bit harder to keep discreet. Really, what's the worst they can do? Give you a $100 fine?


----------



## OldCootHillbilly

Fines can be perty large, depends on yalls codes an such. Hen house in the garage an tarps er wonderfull thins. Keep the numbers low, mess cleaned up an stay friends with yalls nieghbors. 

Ifin ya do get caught, best ta be a real nice feller an ya might get off with a warnin an a get rida them. Former boss a mine raised 25 in his garage.


----------



## Mortblanc

Consider Quail.

Easy to keep, very quiet, lay good eggs, stay in an enclosed pen so no one would ever know they were there.


----------



## Grimm

Mortblanc said:


> Consider Quail.
> 
> Easy to keep, very quiet, lay good eggs, stay in an enclosed pen so no one would ever know they were there.


I have been thinking about quail. Seeing as how they are wild up here no one would think twice.


----------



## *Andi

Mortblanc said:


> Consider Quail.
> 
> Easy to keep, very quiet, lay good eggs, stay in an enclosed pen so no one would ever know they were there.


Been there and done that ...

Will not look back.

Thanks ...


----------



## d_saum

*Andi said:


> Been there and done that ...
> 
> Will not look back.
> 
> Thanks ...


care to enlighten?


----------



## Wellrounded

Not sure if this is applicable but here in oz some breeds of chicken are considered ornamental and allowed in city areas as ornamental birds/pets. Breeds like modern game bantams etc, they do lay small eggs but they eat next to nothing and are super quiet to handle.


----------



## LincTex

I did a search for: "backyard chickens ordinance north carolina" and came up with: http://www.backyardchickens.com/atype/3/Laws/tag/north-carolina-ordinances/
Is your city on that list? It's 4 pages.

Also:

http://www.backyardchickens.com/atype/3/Laws

http://www.backyardchickens.com/f/37/local-chicken-laws-ordinances-and-how-to-change-them

http://www.tampabay.com/news/busine...ns-rule-roost-in-tampa-not-the-county/2132974

http://allenamerican.com/articles/2013/07/26/news_update/0771.txt


----------



## TheLazyL

d_saum said:


> So, I've been wanting to get a few hens for my backyard ...permits ... wouldn't be issued for a property my size. ...
> 
> Thoughts?


Your property is too small for livestock?

How many pets are you allowed?


----------



## *Andi

d_saum said:


> care to enlighten?


1) In Virginia you need a permit for quail (and/or pheasant), from the state wildlife folks.

2) Predators, mainly the fox ... While a fox may try and take a hen (or two) within a year, it was a constant battle when we had the quail.

Just to name a few ...

Maybe the OP should look at getting a few banty hens as was posted by Wellrounded.


----------



## OldCootHillbilly

Banties lay small little eggs, but boy are they good!


----------



## smaj100

D_saum,

If your city is anything like mine, who cares. It's been over 3 years of me filing non-stop reports against my neighbor and the shitty yard and house that should be condemned. They haven't done anything except send her notices, they took her to court a few weeks ago but nothing came of it at all.

I'd do what I needed to do.


----------

